
CVE-2019-17638 Response header overflow leads 2 buffer corr – 9.4.30.v20200611 - based2
https://github.com/eclipse/jetty.project/issues/4936
======
based2
[https://learningopportunity.substack.com/p/learning-from-
jen...](https://learningopportunity.substack.com/p/learning-from-jenkins-
slack-twitter)

